# Good news! for A500 and A100



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/02/15/acer-american-announces-android-4-0-update-for-a500-and-a100-coming-in-mid-april/

ICS updates coming


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome! Should help me with my ICS rom I am developing!


----------

